# Western expandable plow with mount and harness



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

Selling a western expandable plow with mount, harness and controller. Came off a 16 Ford f450. I have no idea what it fits. $4500 obo


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Do the steaks come with it??? Lol


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

m_ice said:


> Do the steaks come with it??? Lol


Now _that's _how you sweeten a deal.

Are you listening, @Ajlawn1?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> Now _that's _how you sweeten a deal.
> 
> Are you listening, @Ajlawn1?


Don't bother telling @Ajlawn1 that...he'll just overcook them


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> Now _that's _how you sweeten a deal.
> 
> Are you listening, @Ajlawn1?


I'd get $4500 for the steaks alone...

Properly cooked of coarse...

Nice plow I noah guy looking for his new Dodge...


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

m_ice said:


> Do the steaks come with it??? Lol


Dang fat thumbs. If you come pick it up I'll treat you to a steak dinner


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Will fit a 08-16 f250 350 450.

Nice steaks.


----------

